# What to feed puppies around 6 weeks?



## HenRoc N FelBel (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey my pups are turning 6 weeks on tuesday I think im about to get the started on some sort of regular diet does anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## bgblok68 (Jan 4, 2008)

Mine just turned 6 weeks a couple of days ago. For the last week and a half I have been feeding them Canidae ALS just like the mother eats. I started out letting it soak till it was soft then mashing it up and adding warm water till it was like applesause. I watch them while they eat and for a few minutes after incase they choke. I also have a shallow pan of water for them to drink which they usually do a little after eating. The last couple of days I quit mashing it up but I make sure its still completely soft and slightly warm. I've been giving them a little chicken broth and they go nuts over it. The vet recomended Purina Puppy Chow for the mother while she was nursing. I ask why and he said for the calcium. So I took the label off the Canidae to him which is higher in everything over Puppy Chow. He said it would be fine and not to switch anything. Now I'm wondering if I need to go to another vet. lol. I'm sure someone will have a different opinion but it's working for me. I also smear a real light coat of peanut butter on thier toys sometimes. I was afraid it might give them the squirts but thier stool is still solid and they love it. I also give the pups and mother Kifer. When I put thier food bowl down all I see is heads down/ tails up and them rooting like little pigs. Its like you can see them growing. The vet and his crew said they couldn't believe how good they looked. Especially the bitch. I doubled up on her food while nursing and have been gradually backing down on it because of weaning the pups.


----------



## danger (Feb 19, 2008)

HenRoc N FelBel said:


> Hey my pups are turning 6 weeks on tuesday I think im about to get the started on some sort of regular diet does anybody have any suggestions?


i use goat milk mixed with the food.here is one we have. he is 10 months now.i also have his mother.here is a pic of him now.
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Pedigrees&file=printPedigree&dog_id=257503i also have his litter mate bro
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Pedigrees&file=printPedigree&dog_id=257513


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

cant you get a can of special milk or something at a pet supply store the pet store i go to has some for cats i dont recall seeing a puppy one though.


----------



## danger (Feb 19, 2008)

go to kvvet.com order a catalog they have all sorts of good stuff there.they have differant types of goat milk in powder.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

My aunt always just added water to the kibble till it was soft and let them go at it!


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

i gave mine warm milk and some soggy pup chow


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

I got Zildjian at 8 weeks. So,he was already munchin' puppy chow just fine, but I'd watch him when I fed him ALWAYS till he was about 3.5 or 4 months old. After that I free fed him. But, the others sound like the milk with mushy food sounds like a good idea.


----------



## dndkent (Apr 20, 2007)

I don't agree with using warm milk of any sorts, just use warm water to make the food soft. Did you know that humans are the only mamals that drink another mamals milk


----------



## bgblok68 (Jan 4, 2008)

dndkent said:


> I don't agree with using warm milk of any sorts, just use warm water to make the food soft. Did you know that humans are the only mamals that drink another mamals milk


How many other mamals do you know that can make another mamal stand still to be milked?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

haha bg that's too funny, but I am going to second the other persons point because all other mamals become lactose intollerant a few weeks after momma stops nursing.


----------



## HenRoc N FelBel (Jan 2, 2008)

Yea I was actually told milk that wasnt from moma wasnt to good for them but maybe the person who told me was wrong. I started using PurinaProPlan large breed puppy kibble cuz I was told its the best bang for the buck and has a lot of protein for growth. I mix it with warm water and they go crazy for it everytime.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Purina is not a good food IMO and has too many fillers

Pups need a high quality food. Either a puppy food or all life stages food with no corn, wheat soy , BHA, by products and other gunk like that. There are many many posts on food if you do a quick search of the forum 

Also, at 6 weeks, they are perfectly capable of chewing kibble and don't need their food softened much if at all.

The moistening of food into a mush with either puppy formula or water or a combo of both is usually done when pups are first starting to be weaned at about 4 weeks while they are of course still also nursing from their mothers. This helps give the mother a break and starts teaching them to eat on their own a bit

Then it progresses to softened dog food with water and the amount of water and wait time to moisten it gets less and less as the pups get used to their teeth and the food

Finally at around 6-8 weeks depending on their progress, they should be on regular kibble or RAW whatever you are choosing to feed.

Make sure to have plenty of fresh water available to the pups and mama


----------

